# Wall-to-Wall Mirror Installation Help.



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Set them in a wooden trough with the trough cut the thickness of the glass and mounted to the wall with another like trough at the top for a keeper.


----------



## ltndncr (Feb 17, 2011)

Should the mirrors lay flush against the wall? With mirrors this size should I be mounting them to plywood for additional stability?

Also I do not want spaces between each mirror but if they are simply placed in this trough do I need to worry about shifting and chipping?


----------

